# Failed/Cancelled cycle due to no fertilitzation



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I am compiling a thread from old posts and others around the site regarding zero fertiltization, both during IVF and ICSI


The first posts will look a little weird because I am copying/pasting the whole thread into one post, so will be a little difficult to read, but all info including the members signature strip at time of copying will be there too, but all in the same font


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

SUCCESS AFTER ZERO FERTILIZATION? NEED SOME POSITIVE STORYS PLEASE :-(
« on: 20 April 2012, 18:34:38 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi me and my DH found out today that out of our 11 very good quality eggs ( 7 mature) and very good quality sperm none of them fertilized    


I wonder if there is anyone out there who has gone on to try again and had fertilization... the clinic said it could happen again but not for sure! I dont want to give up hope yet!!


Please reply if you or anyone you have heard of has any experience of this


any information appreciated - feel like we dont know where to go from here  xx
Report to moderator    Logged
me:22 DH:41
i have a gorgeous 6yr old son from a previous relationship and 2 step children 15 + 11
DH had a vasectomy during previous relationship
august 2010 - vasectomy reversal - not successful 
1st ICSI
2.03.12 - initial consultation @ LWC Darlington
24.03.12 D/R ( gonapeptyl) 
4.4.12 started stimms
19.4.12 - EC - 11 collected 7 mature
20.4.12 - Zero Fertilization - ABSOLUTELY DEVESTATED 
Hoping to try again in July praying it wont happen again!!!
  Magnusi
Jr. Member



Posts: 30
Bubbles 82
Click to Blow
Gender: 
    


Re: SUCCESS AFTER ZERO FERTILIZATION? NEED SOME POSITIVE STORYS PLEASE :-(
« Reply #1 on: 20 April 2012, 20:27:19 »
QuoteSplit Topic
I'm so sorry MrsCass. Don't give up hope as there is a vast world of science out there. I only got one egg fertilised out of 8 on Tuesday, so not the same as you but I have heard of this before. A lady I was in contact with through this website had had the same thing. I don't profess to know anything about it but the last I heard from her she was 7 months pregnant. It could be her situation was unique or just very different to yours but always worth looking into. She disovered no fertilisation was down to Oozyte activation failure. So to identify this I think her husband underwent a sperm test which was available from the Gent university in Holland. It was called  a MOAT test. I cannot recall the science behind it but by adding a simple solution to the ICSI process fertilisation then happened for them. (AOA with ICSI).
As I say this could be completely off but even if it is I hope it gives you hope. I have learnt to not just accept one doctors opinion but research yourself as much as you can and get a multitude of opinions. 


Good luck on your journey.
xxxxxxxxx
Report to moderator    Logged
2005- partial molar pregnancy
2007 -  conceived DS naturally. Eternally thankful.
secondary infertility. Laparoscopy identified blocked tube and DH LSC.
2010 - 2nd molar pregnancy. D & C
2nd due to  D &C retained products.
Öct 2010 - laparoscopy cleared 1 tube.hysteroscopy.
Nov 2010 - natural pregnancy. 12 weeks nuchal measurement 9 mm. Pregnancy ended at 15 weeks. 
March 2012 1st ICSI cycle started at Guys.
April EC : 8.  Eggs collected, lining issues but back up to 7.6mm at point of ET. 8 eggs collected only 1 fertilised. ET day 2.
2WW. does put you feet up mean literally??!!!!
  angie pangie
Un-Ranked



Posts: 25
Bubbles 2
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: SUCCESS AFTER ZERO FERTILIZATION? NEED SOME POSITIVE STORYS PLEASE :-(
« Reply #2 on: 21 April 2012, 20:44:14 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Did you have ICSI? xxxx
Report to moderator    Logged
Me 34 DH 36
Aug 2011 IVF: 11 eggs - 0 fertilised 
Nov 2011 ICSI: 13 eggs, 4 fertilised, 2dt 1 x 4cell, no frosties - BFN 
  mrscass
Full Member



Posts: 62
Bubbles 3
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: SUCCESS AFTER ZERO FERTILIZATION? NEED SOME POSITIVE STORYS PLEASE :-(
« Reply #3 on: 22 April 2012, 20:15:21 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi angie pangie yes we did have icsi, have you heard of anything like this before? x
Report to moderator    Logged
me:22 DH:41
i have a gorgeous 6yr old son from a previous relationship and 2 step children 15 + 11
DH had a vasectomy during previous relationship
august 2010 - vasectomy reversal - not successful 
1st ICSI
2.03.12 - initial consultation @ LWC Darlington
24.03.12 D/R ( gonapeptyl) 
4.4.12 started stimms
19.4.12 - EC - 11 collected 7 mature
20.4.12 - Zero Fertilization - ABSOLUTELY DEVESTATED 
Hoping to try again in July praying it wont happen again!!!
  angie pangie
Un-Ranked



Posts: 25
Bubbles 2
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: SUCCESS AFTER ZERO FERTILIZATION? NEED SOME POSITIVE STORYS PLEASE :-(
« Reply #4 on: 23 April 2012, 22:23:22 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Well we got zero fertilisation the first time - it wasn't with icsi but I know how devastating it feels!  There is a member on here called L_ouise who had zero fertilisation with icsi.  She's written some diaries that you might find useful.  What has the clinic told you?  xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Report to moderator    Logged
Me 34 DH 36
Aug 2011 IVF: 11 eggs - 0 fertilised 
Nov 2011 ICSI: 13 eggs, 4 fertilised, 2dt 1 x 4cell, no frosties - BFN 
  mrscass
Full Member



Posts: 62
Bubbles 3
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: SUCCESS AFTER ZERO FERTILIZATION? NEED SOME POSITIVE STORYS PLEASE :-(
« Reply #5 on: 24 April 2012, 09:23:51 »
QuoteSplit Topic
thanks for getting back to me again! It is devestating i still cant believe it, we would have been going to the clinic for transfer either yesterday or today and i cant stop thinking about that :-( 


Thanks for telling me the name of that lady will defiantly go and read her diary!


The clinic said they are unsure as to why it happened, they said that they think we could just be uncompatable :-( definatly what you DONT want to hear :-( it made me feel like we may never have a child together! They said it cant be something at the clinic because there had been couples before and after us and it hadnt happened to them. The consultant said that we should try again with a different protocol but that it could happen again! 


I just dont know what to do :-( xxx
Report to moderator    Logged
me:22 DH:41
i have a gorgeous 6yr old son from a previous relationship and 2 step children 15 + 11
DH had a vasectomy during previous relationship
august 2010 - vasectomy reversal - not successful 
1st ICSI
2.03.12 - initial consultation @ LWC Darlington
24.03.12 D/R ( gonapeptyl) 
4.4.12 started stimms
19.4.12 - EC - 11 collected 7 mature
20.4.12 - Zero Fertilization - ABSOLUTELY DEVESTATED 
Hoping to try again in July praying it wont happen again!!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

No fertilisation
« on: 16 March 2011, 16:26:06 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
Hi
As the title says really! Got 6 eggs (which straight after egg collection they announced that i had '6 good eggs') - for me 6 was good as i have low amh at 1.35 and had about 7 follicles in earlier scans.
DH's sperm went through the usual checks before IVF and no issues detected there.

We did straight IVF, and i think to myself would the outcome have been different if we'd gone for ICSI? Or were the eggs just not viable?

Seeing clinic tomorrow - no idea what they'll say.

Report to moderator Logged
Me (36), DH (39)
Natural pregnancy nov 07 resulting in DS
Miscarriage (PROM) at 16 weeks mar 10
AMH 1.35 FSH 28 then 11, 'poor ovarian reserve'
IVF cycle March 11 - surprised by 6 eggs, sadly none fertilised
DE at Procreatec June 11 1 x blast on board BFN
Frozen embryo transfer (2embryos) Aug 11 faint BFP then days later BFN
Nov 11 left fallopian tube removed
beachgirl
Charter VIP

Posts: 13393
Bubbles 11212
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: No fertilisation
« Reply #1 on: 17 March 2011, 11:35:22 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
Smurf, so sorry to hear about this cycle, hope that the clinic gives you some ideas as to why fertilisation didn't take place x

Report to moderator Logged
1st IVF-Test 21.7.2007-BFN-no frosties
2nd IVF-Test 8.10.2007-BFN-no frosties
3rd IVF-April 2008-Test 28.4.2008-BFP woohoo - 1st scan 8.5.2008
2nd scan 15.5.08- heartbeat seen
3rd scan 22.5.08-it's growing
4th scan 2.6.08-no heartbeat at 9+2 - our dream has ended-
Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks

No more treatment..enjoying being a family of two...
Nordickat
Gold Member

Posts: 1360
Bubbles 2557
Click to Blow

Re: No fertilisation
« Reply #2 on: 17 March 2011, 15:09:30 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
I'm sorry you didn't get any embies Smurf 6 eggs is good though and maybe they just need a helping hand with some ICSI tlc. 
How did you get on at the clinic? I hope they have a plan for you so you can move forwards.

Report to moderator Logged
Me (37) and dh (41) rubbish sperm&eggs :-(
ICSI#1 2007 BFN
ICSI#2 2008 OHSS and BFN
FET 2008 BFN
2009 Approved for adoption. My depression later discovered so adoption nolonger an option
ICSI#3 2009 mild OHSS but BFP. Sadly mc :-((
ICSI#4 2010 we made it to blast but BFN
ICSI#5 2010 BFN and so truly devastated. How can it still not be my turn :-(
+ve Hidden C test. 
ICSI#6 2011 BFN :-(( what did I do to deserve this? :-((
Tx#8 2011 DIVF. BFN :-( if that didn't work then nothing will :-(
Tx#9 2011 DIVF. OHSS & BFN :-( no words for how much it hurts
2012 One icebaby left before we can get closure on this journey

Decided enough is enough, and no more tx for us :-(
kitten77
Gold Member

Posts: 1864
Bubbles 7796
Click to Blow
Gender: 
i dont mind what number my bubbles are on!! xx

Re: No fertilisation
« Reply #3 on: 17 March 2011, 18:31:00 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
sorry to hear of the no fertilisation, hope the clinic can shed some light on why and yes maybe isci maybe the option.

big hugs hun x

Report to moderator Logged
Me 31, DH 31 TTC since 2006
DH kidney disease, sperm low and abnormal, ME poor responder
told need ICSI low/no chance of natural conception
test date 10th oct, af arrived 8th oct 08.BFN 
2 Frosties, SFET 21st nov 08, AF arrived 5 days before otd, BFN. 
Natural SFET Feb09 - BFN 
tx #4 fresh ISCI March 09- bleeding 4 days before OTD,BFN 
tx #5 fresh ISCI october 09. bleeding 3 days before OTD BFN - again 
tx #6 fresh ISCI Jan - march 2011 - BFN once again 
NATURAL BFP AUG 2011 - SURPRISE









beachgirl
Charter VIP

Posts: 13393
Bubbles 11212
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: No fertilisation
« Reply #4 on: 18 March 2011, 10:06:43 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
Smurf, did you manage to get any answers from your clinic?

Report to moderator Logged
1st IVF-Test 21.7.2007-BFN-no frosties
2nd IVF-Test 8.10.2007-BFN-no frosties
3rd IVF-April 2008-Test 28.4.2008-BFP woohoo - 1st scan 8.5.2008
2nd scan 15.5.08- heartbeat seen
3rd scan 22.5.08-it's growing
4th scan 2.6.08-no heartbeat at 9+2 - our dream has ended-
Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks

No more treatment..enjoying being a family of two...
Smurf2
Full Member

Posts: 128
Bubbles 27
Click to Blow

Re: No fertilisation
« Reply #5 on: 21 March 2011, 21:17:07 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
Thanks for your replies. Saw the consultant and he said the issue was with my eggs (which is what i suspected as with low amh and borderline fsh that was the trigger for trying ivf). One or two of the eggs may have tried to fertilise, but looked so abnormal that they'd never have proceeded with them.

Report to moderator Logged
Me (36), DH (39)
Natural pregnancy nov 07 resulting in DS
Miscarriage (PROM) at 16 weeks mar 10
AMH 1.35 FSH 28 then 11, 'poor ovarian reserve'
IVF cycle March 11 - surprised by 6 eggs, sadly none fertilised
DE at Procreatec June 11 1 x blast on board BFN
Frozen embryo transfer (2embryos) Aug 11 faint BFP then days later BFN
Nov 11 left fallopian tube removed
claireyttc
Charter VIP

Posts: 175
Bubbles 111
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: No fertilisation
« Reply #6 on: 21 March 2011, 21:34:54 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
hi smurf,

This happened to me in January. We had 11 eggs and good sperm and had zero fertilization. We were told it could have been a problem with the sperms receptors that mean it doesn't go through the egg, or a problem with the outer layer of the egg. There is no way of knowing which. We are now doing ICSI. I have an egg collection on Wednesday so we'll see how that goes. In theory ICSI should overcome the problem. Good luck. C x

Report to moderator Logged
Me 31 (PCOS), Husband 31 
TTC since July 2009
9 rounds of clomid. Ovulated but BFN
First IVF Jan 2011, failed fertilsation 
ICSI March 2011. Fertilisation this time but all frozen due to OHSS
June 2011 FET - BFN, 
July 2011 FET - BFP. m/mc D&C 22.8.11
October 2011 FET - BFN
November 2011 FET - BFN
December 2011 - natural BFP but turned out to be a chemical pregnancy
January 2012 FET - BFP (but some bleeding)
6,7, 8, 10,11, 12 week scans all show 2 h/bs and both doing ok so far despite various scares!
my fet diary:http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274457.0

♥ Mighty Mini ♥
Gold Member

Posts: 8497
Bubbles 3362
Click to Blow
Gender: 
"Life is like a box of chocolates"

Re: No fertilisation
« Reply #7 on: 21 March 2011, 21:42:36 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
smurf - i could of written that post myself 2 years ago exactly!

We changed to donor sperm so decided to do straight IVF instead of icsi. My eggs seemed fine, we had healthy sperm for once! so no need to worry well can you believe it, we got no embies they said my eggs were hard and the sperm were trying to get in but couldn't

Anyway we did another ICSI a few months later, i got a bfp but m/c at 6 weeks but then did another 3 months later and our son was born 9 months later don't give up. They can sort it. Oh i did assisted hatching with the last one too.

Report to moderator Logged

Me 39 DH 41 MF 
After 5 attempts, 2 chem pgs, 1 failed fertilisation and 1 m/c at 6 wks we achieved our dream with donor sperm and Assisted Hatching. Our bouncing boy arrived July 10
"Never give up your dream"
~To get through the hardest journey we need take only one step at a time, but we must keep on stepping ~

Whoa! whats going on, natural BFP July 11!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

ZERO/lOW FERTILIZATION
« on: 06 December 2009, 13:51:40 »
Hi girls,
i thought i would try and start a new thread for those of us who have unexplained zero/low fertilization-Main reason being that there doesn't seem to be alot of info on the resons why this happens, as from what i have been told, it comes down to the biochemistry, which unfortunately is all very complex and not fully understood.
It would be great if you could give your history, next course of action, and outcome, so, will start with my story;
Me 32- DH 43
initially unexplained, no problems at all.
Referred for IVF-All went well, 27 eggs collected-22 mature.
Clinic called the next day, only one embryo.
A slow 2 cell transferred on day 2-BFN.
We were told that the eggs were only surrounded by 2 or 3 sperm, normally there should have been hundreds trying to get into the eggs, the sperm were still alive the next day, but they were just swimming around and not recognizing my eggs at all-Told we have to icsi next time but no garuntees the same thing won't happen again.
I have since done tonnes of research, and am intouch with others this has happened to, which gives me hope for the next cycle.
-Ok, so that's me,....who's next?!
Report to moderator    Logged
Me 33-DH 45- unexplained infertility.
ivf 09-27 eggs,25 mature-1 fertilized-devestated-bfn.
ivf/icsi march 2010-pco discovered-drugs reduced but 33 eggs!!25 mature,13 fertilized-1 blastocyst-BFP-mmc at 12 weeks-devastated again.why why why!!!
3 blasts on ice-praying our FET cycle works in September-2 blasts put back-BFP!!!!MMC at 8 weeks.
  reality
Gold Member



Posts: 1240
Bubbles 1377
Click to Blow
Gender: 
Eternal thanks to The Lister!!
  


Re: ZERO/lOW FERTILIZATION
« Reply #1 on: 07 December 2009, 15:00:24 »
Hi Hun,


Sorry to hear that you had poor fertilisation 


We are also "unexplained" and we also had poor fertilisation, coupled with me being a poor responder didn't bode well for tx.... and because of the poor fertilisation, we were also advised to have ICSI.


We were told pretty much the same as you, that the sperm were "alive and kicking" just not paying any attention to my eggs  we were told that we had a possible incompatibility between DH's sperm and my eggs 


As you can see from my signature, we were blessed with a BFP on our last cycle (we had discussed and agreed that this was going to be our last attempt). I just wanted to say that I KNOW how devastating it is and I am sending you love, luck, babydust and rainbows for your next cycle.


Very best wishes - Reality xx xx
Report to moderator    Logged
Me 38 DH 46 
TTC since late 2001 - Unexplained
1st IVF - Jan 06 (Poor Fert) - BFN
2nd IVF - Aug 06 (Poor Fert) - BFN
Poss incompatibility eggs & sperm
3rd ICSI - Oct 06 abandoned - poor response
Low AMH - High FSH
4th ICSI - Mar 07 - BFN


5th ICSI - Apr/May 2008


09/05/08 (OTD) - HPT 14dp ec BFN 
12/05/08 - HPT 17dp ec BFP  


Grace born 12/01/09 - perfect and adorable - our pot of gold at the end of the rainbow 






Grace - you are our Moon, our Stars... our Sun in the sky!!
  ♥ Mighty Mini ♥
Gold Member



Posts: 8497
Bubbles 3362
Click to Blow
Gender: 
"Life is like a box of chocolates"
  


Re: ZERO/lOW FERTILIZATION
« Reply #2 on: 07 December 2009, 15:19:47 »
Hey reality!  

We switched to Donor sperm due to very poor quality sperm and chromosomal problems (we did extensive tests due to having 2 chem pgs) when we switched to donor sperm we thought we could get away with IVF as opposed to ICSI as we had no problems with my eggs (so we thought!!) well we got a shock when we were faced with no fertilisation  The sperm were trying to get into the eggs but just couldn't. The sperm were fine but my eggs weren't playing ball  


On our next one we had 7 eggs and 3 fertilised (which wasn't very good) we did ICSI but i M/C at 6 weeks.  Then the last one, which was going to be the last go with my eggs as it seemed my eggs had a serious quality problem, we got 16 eggs but only 8 were useful, apparently they were grainy, and again only 3 feriliised.  ......But 1 is still going strong, so it can be possible to get through it with some determination.  
Report to moderator    Logged






Me 39 DH 41 MF 
After 5 attempts, 2 chem pgs, 1 failed fertilisation and 1 m/c at 6 wks  we achieved our dream  with donor sperm and Assisted Hatching. Our bouncing boy arrived July 10
"Never give up your dream"
~To get through the hardest journey we need take only one step at a time, but we must keep on stepping ~



Whoa! whats going on, natural BFP July 11!!




  whippet
Gold Member



Posts: 1310
Bubbles 968
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: ZERO/lOW FERTILIZATION
« Reply #3 on: 07 December 2009, 21:37:09 »
Hi guys me next  


We too unexplained I had 16 year old previous partner, all tests clear as were my tubes. 
Round 1 - IVF 4 eggs zero fertilised,devastated, so poor yeild and no guys wanted to play ball as it were.


Round 2 ICSI - 4 eggs injected, 3 fertilised, 2 put back and 1 beautiful baby daughter now 11 months old.


round 3 ICSI - 7 eggs injected, 4 fertilised, 2 put back started off a twin pregnancy, sadly lost 1 by 12 weeks but still very lucky to be 17 weeks pregnant. It can and does happen ladies after a zero fertilisation. Hope this helps.


whippet x
Report to moderator    Logged
Secondary Infertility - 17 year old to previous partner.
All tests norm. for us both
First cycle IVF starts Jan21 08
20 Feb Ec 4 eggs collected 
21 Feb IVF cancelled as zero fertilisation
2nd cycle ICSI D/R March 18
E/C 18 April
Test 3rd May
Tested 2nd May OMG its BFP!
1st scan May 27th
Beautiful daughter arrived 7/1/09 safe and sound so very grateful
1 last cycle for a sibling close in age
OMG its twins, forever grateful to ICSI
Sadly 1 twin not made it 4/11/09
lucky still to have singleton pregnancy
Baby girl born 3 weeks early on April 25th forever thankful
  CSULLY
Full Member



Posts: 63
Bubbles 37
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: ZERO/lOW FERTILIZATION
« Reply #4 on: 13 December 2009, 11:17:27 »
Hello.
We had our 1st IVF in Sept with unexplained infertility,although TTC 6 years.
20 good quality eggs and good enough sperm for IVF-ZERO FERTILISATION.
Came as such a shock as it was never mentioned,I was expecting anything else to go wrong but not that.They said they could not see any reason other than sperm had dropped motility by the next morning and that there was not any stuck to the sides of my eggs.ICSI was to be the answer.
Round 2-ICSI Dec
Reduced dose of Gonal F as OHSS last time
34 follies=27 good eggs=14 embies=10 grade 1 8 cell on Day 3=1 x Blast grade 4ab on board 12.12.9
Praying it works,awaiting to see if any to freeze. Have 5 x blast grade 4cc,need to catch up by Mon as dont freeze anything less than 4bb.
I was convinced we would have the same problem with fertilisation this time but they are right.ICSI does seem to be the answer. I would try and push for ICSI for 1st timers too.
I feel we went through so much and wasted 20 eggs when we didnt have to.
There isnt enough information about this and i thought it was so rare but having scanned the internet shortly after i realised it happens far to often.
Keep believing xxClaire xx 
Report to moderator    Logged
TTC 6 yrs
1st ivf Sept 09 20 eggs failed fert
2nd icsi Nov 09
Start D/R 9.11.09
EC 7.12.09
ET 12.12.09 
1 Blast grade4AB on board xHope it works x
OTD 24.12.09 BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

no fertilization with icsi
« on: 02 November 2007, 09:14:56 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi there really need some help/thoughts on our last cycle,would be so gratefull if anyone has any advice.1st icsi got 5 eggs-3 injected-no fertilization.2nd got 7 eggs-5 injected,2 fertilized and put back but sadly negative result.Last treatment was just this week,i had ec on wednesday they got 6 mature eggs all of which were injected but not one fertilized .Absolutley distraught and so very sad.We are using frozen sperm as my husband had cancer.When we spoke to the consultant last time he said the low fertilization rate was probably down to egg quality,the thing is my eggs always seem fine ie not grainy and no probs with the injection.When i spoke to the embryoligist she said maybe it was the sperm?-so confused.I am 39 with no gyne issues fsh is good and i did even get pregnant naturally when my husband was between chemo.Desperate for any advice.Thanks.Tooley.x
Report to moderator Logged
Pickle_99_uk
Gold Member

Posts: 1343
Bubbles 1019
Click to Blow
Gender: 
William 2 days old

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #1 on: 02 November 2007, 09:17:46 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hiya,

I can't offer any specific advice I'm afraid but i didn't want to read and run. Want to say how sorry i am and I hope you get some answers.

Tracy xx
Report to moderator Logged
me31, DH50
Failed vas rev so need SSR
1 ICSI/ES Mar 06 BFN 
2 ICSI/ES Jul 06 BFN 
3 ICSI/ES Feb 07 BFN 
Egg quality poor-cant ES again. 
4 ICSI Sept. 07 - BFP!

tigersplat
Jr. Member

Posts: 40
Bubbles 37
Click to Blow

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #2 on: 02 November 2007, 09:34:41 »
QuoteSplit Topic

sorry to hear re your failed cycle, i understand this must be really hard

i don't know if this is any use i had ivf for the 1st time in July 07 and was amazed when i produced 19 eggs, however only 1 fertilised. I was told that they didn't know what had happened and thought it may be my eggs. They like yours looked ok but didn't fertilise. i had one embryo replaced and BFN.

They didn't think it was the sperm as it was still bombing around 2 days after and 3 eggs then went on to fertilise and divided. But they couldn't rule it out.

We are due to have icsi 2nd time round, so fingers crossed.

i wish you lots of luck and maybe request a consultation with Dr as you seem to be told two different things

xxxx
Report to moderator Logged
☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©
love, luck and sticky vibes
Charter VIP

Posts: 17113
Bubbles 20388
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #3 on: 02 November 2007, 10:02:37 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi

I'm sorry to read your news I'm afraid I can't offer you any advise as not had experience of this but there have been some threads/posts discussing the same, so maybe you'd like to read the responses on there. Here's a few I found quickly but if you use the search facility you may find some more

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110064.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109783.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116545.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=102539.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109274.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98471.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97342.0

Take care
Natasha
Report to moderator Logged
Me 42 DP 36 ttc 8yr (Jun 03)

1988 stage 4 endometriosis~adhesions inc uterine~damaged tubes
septate uterus~polyps~fibroid
7x lap/dye+hysteroscopy

DP all good; I ovulate fine on own
6x clomid to boost~2005

APS~Low APC~raised NKcells~aspirin/clexane/prednisolone/intralipids

BFP/early mc ~ au naturale: Dec04/Jan05; Apr/May05; Jun/Jul 09

#1 IVF~10 eggs~2xgrade 1
May 06 BFN
#2 nat FET~2xgrade 1
Aug 06 BFP/ mc
#3 nat FET~1xgrade 1
Nov 06 BFP/ mc
#4 IVF~19 eggs~2xgrade 1
May 07 BFN
#5 IVF~16 eggs~1xgrade 1 & 1xgrade 2 ~assisted hatching
Oct 07 BFN
#6 IVF~30 eggs~2x expanding blastocysts (2AA 2BB)
Apr 08 BFN
#7 IVF~12 eggs~1xgrade 1 & 2xgrade 2
Dec 09 BFN

6x frosties
mudgie
Full Member

Posts: 132
Bubbles 37
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #4 on: 03 November 2007, 17:05:51 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi Tooley

There is certainly consistency in what is happening to you thats for sure - I dont know but my guess would be a combination of both sperm and older eggs. I had icsi with 4 out of 14 eggs fertilizing and was told that is was due to the poor quality of the sample . It was also frozen but with low spem count - maybe the ones that they injected were the best of a bad bunch hence not much success - have you tried googling the question to see if some other answers crop up?
best of wishes and good luck with any other tries

Mary xxx
Report to moderator Logged
IUI's in 06
ICSI Jan 07
IUI's 07
Waiting to start icsi again Oct 24th
BPF 6 DEC!
Scan 3 Jan - TWINS!!








c_hill
Full Member

Posts: 114
Bubbles 25
Click to Blow

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #5 on: 11 November 2007, 18:54:26 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi Tooley,

We had the same kind of results i.e. five eggs, 4 injected and 0 fertilization. Our clinic cannot explain why we didn't achieve any fertilization, but they seem to think it is a sperm problem. I know how it feels, it's so frustrating when nobody can explain why fertilization hasn't occurred when the eggs and sperm appear fine. I don't respond to stimulation drugs, and don't know whether my body's reluctance to produce eggs is an issue?

C
Report to moderator Logged
1st ICSI - July 07 - Failed due to 0 fertilization
tooley
Un-Ranked

Posts: 23
Bubbles 177
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #6 on: 12 November 2007, 09:14:33 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi there thanks to you all for replying and sorry to hear of your failed cycles.Have been feeling very low since the ec-hormones all over the place etc.We have an appointment with our consultant on Friday to discuss the cycle but to be honest i can't imagine he is going to have any positive news for us.All seems stacked against us -frozen sperm + poor egg quality(apparently) and my impending 40th birthday in December! Sorry to be so negative it's just so tough coming to terms with the real possibilty of never having our own baby.Does anyone have any specific questions that may be usefull to ask him apart from the obvious ones? Thanks again for reading.Tooley
Report to moderator Logged
cinders1
Jr. Member

Posts: 58
Bubbles 177
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #7 on: 17 November 2007, 18:55:08 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi Tooley, how did you go on with the consultant? I have just had an abandoned cycle so whilst it is different the consultant advised me to abandon with just 6 follies due to the increased chance of lack of fertilisation with ICSI. Presume that is due to the proceedure.

Hope you are ok and more hopeful.xx
Report to moderator Logged
















Me 36 , DH 36
Trying on and off for 12 years. 1st ICSI abandoned Nov 2007, low response to Stimms.
Started again 5th Feb 2008, dr and then Max Stimms ( 600muil Menopur) 9 follies, 8 eggs, 7 fertilised.
BFP 14.3.08 DS born 5/12/08
ICSI again October 2009. Fingers crossed
Fionab
Gold Member

Posts: 620
Bubbles 1182
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #8 on: 03 December 2007, 21:53:21 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Tooley

We had our first IVF in May/June but we got zero fertilisation. The clinic couldn't give us a reason why this had happened saying my eggs were mature and DH sperm was good. We were advised to have ICSI the next time around, which is now happening in December/January. I hadn't realised that we could still have low or no fertilisation with ICSI - does anyone know the likelihood of zero fertilisation with ICSI.

Thanks
Fiona
Report to moderator Logged
Me 36 DH 38. Have endo. Married 6 years.
IVF May 2007 - cancelled due to no fertilisation
ICSI Feb 2008 - BFN. 4 frozen embryos.
ICSI June 2008(NHS) - BFP - DD born April 09
tooley
Un-Ranked

Posts: 23
Bubbles 177
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #9 on: 05 December 2007, 10:23:58 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hello to you all,just thought i'd let you know what's been happening and to ask again for any advice you may have.
We had our follow up appointment last Friday-which was devastating to say the least.
He basically said that due to the failure of any eggs(6) to fertilize the chances of it ever happening were nil! Again they couldn't say why -probably egg issue due to my age etc,etc,but could also be sperm or a combination of both. Having not really taken this in, he then went on to talk about donor sperm,treatment in Spain and all sorts!We were both so stunned with the whole thing and found it all incredibly surreal.I suppose they have to give you some kind of option but i'm not sure we were ready for this,needless to say there was no mention of the cost of it all-which to be honest is way out of our league.
So just wondered if you had any thoughts? Is it worth getting another opinion.We still have lots of frozen sperm stored. As the consultant said 'well you are 40 in a few days'
Yea thanks for the reminder-i'm usually up for my birthday and christmas but all feels very flat this year.Thanks for reading my babblings,any thoughts.
Good luck to you all.Tooley.X

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #10 on: 05 December 2007, 11:54:09 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Dear Tooley,
Perhaps my story will help.
We did a flare protocol for our 2nd ICSI but like you, sadly got zero fertilization (Our 1st ICSI was abandoned when I failed to down reg). On our 3rd go we did half ICSI with our sperm and half D-IVF. We did actually make an embryo with DH's sperm but it was very poor quality so we used the donor sperm embryos and got our BFP. Rosa Grace was born 3/7/06.

For us this 50% spilt was a great option, it was giving our sperm another go while still holding an 'insurance'. If we had just been unlucky last time then this time, by the law of averages it would work. If it was a male factor or a compatibility issue then the donor inseminated eggs would do fine and if nothing fertilized then at least we would know it was an egg issue. Either way we felt this would enable us to go onto further treatment with donor eggs or embryos in the knowledge we had given it our best shot.

I'm not saying it's the only answer or even the best choice for you, it is not a cheap way to find out if your eggs are (to put it bluntly) 'up to the job', but it may be something worth considering.
Do PM me if you want to know more about our story.
Good luck in your journey.
love and hugs
Lizi.x
Report to moderator Logged
LiziBee - ttc 5yrs. Male factor (and squishy eggs). 1st ICSI abandoned, 2nd ICSI zero fertilization, 3rd go D-IVF BFP! So happy!!!
Rosa Grace born July'06 
1st DIUI Oct 07 - BFP! 
Mila Jane born Aug'08
This moment is a gift, that is why it is called the present.

DJCJ
Sr. Member

Posts: 302
Bubbles 127
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #11 on: 23 December 2007, 20:30:13 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi Tooley
So sorry to hear your news. We've had a similar experience so I know how absolutely devastated you both feel. Its like running at top speed and hitting a wall - the impact takes your breathe away and you're left reeling, trying to make sense of what just happened. Here's a brief history of what happened to us in July.....12 eggs were collected. Of the 12 eggs, 8 had been mature enough to be injected, but there was no fertilization in any. At our follow up appointment, both the consultant and embryologist were present. In a nutshell, while everyone was very sympathetic, they couldn't explain why it happened especially as we had had 50% fertilisation in March. The eggs were good, and although they found it difficult to find normal looking sperm, they had, and these had been injected into each egg. Basically, as the consultant couldn't explain what happened, he couldn't say whether or not it could happen again. 
We've started our 3rd cycle now, and we're studiously ignoring what happened in July and keeping our fingers and toes crossed for a positive result this time. 
The best of luck in your journey ahead x
Report to moderator Logged
MF Infertility
ICSI #1 - Apr '07 - BFN, 
ICSI #2 - Jul '07 - F/F, 
ICSI #3 - Jan '08 - BFP - DS born Sept. '08
ICSI #4 - Feb '10 - F/F,
ICSI #5 - Sept '10 - BFN
ICSI #6 - Apr '11 - BFN, 
ICSI #7 - Aug '11 - BFN
ICSI #8 - Feb '12 - OTD 09/03 - BFP!
tooley
Un-Ranked

Posts: 23
Bubbles 177
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #12 on: 28 December 2007, 10:20:10 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi there thanks for your reply,i just wondered how things were going for you both? Really hope it's good news for you.Lots of luck.Tooley.x
Report to moderator Logged
DJCJ
Sr. Member

Posts: 302
Bubbles 127
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #13 on: 28 December 2007, 23:22:47 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi Tooley
So far so good - thanks for asking. I had my scan today, and all is looking well so started stimms tonight. On my DH's side of things, he had sperm frozen before we got going on this cycle, just to be on the safe side however, as the quality and quantity has improved since July, we probably won't need to defrost it. Next scan is on the 4th. Our fingers and toes remain crossed, for a positive result.

How are you both doing?

CJ
Report to moderator Logged
MF Infertility
ICSI #1 - Apr '07 - BFN, 
ICSI #2 - Jul '07 - F/F, 
ICSI #3 - Jan '08 - BFP - DS born Sept. '08
ICSI #4 - Feb '10 - F/F,
ICSI #5 - Sept '10 - BFN
ICSI #6 - Apr '11 - BFN, 
ICSI #7 - Aug '11 - BFN
ICSI #8 - Feb '12 - OTD 09/03 - BFP!
tooley
Un-Ranked

Posts: 23
Bubbles 177
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #14 on: 04 January 2008, 13:54:53 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hello CJ i'm guessing you are well into your stimms by now-hope that it's going to plan(as much as possible).We are still coming to terms with the whole idea of never having our own babies and are both hurting in different ways i think.I feel terribly sad alot of the time but try to put a brave face on it.Of course the inevitable has happened-3 friends all due to have babies in the spring!I know this will always happen that's life, but it's difficult to handle at the moment.I really hope you have a successfull cycle and a beautifull babe at the end of it.Take care of yourself and each other.Lots of luck.Tooley.X
Report to moderator Logged
DJCJ
Sr. Member

Posts: 302
Bubbles 127
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #15 on: 06 January 2008, 20:49:55 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi Tooley 
All is going well so far. E/C is estimated to happen between Thursday and Sunday depending on my response to the rest of my stimms. Getting quite nervous now as the time draws nearer - as much as we've tried to 'studiously' ignore what happened in July, reality had to raise its head at some point, I guess, and every now and again I'll think back to July and I can feel my stomach heave and I'll break into a cold sweat.

Anyho, aside from these fleeting moments, I'm determined to stay positive - otherwise what would be the point...

Thanks for your well wishes, you're very kind to be thinking of anyone else when you are both going through so much.
Best wishes and take good care
CJ
Report to moderator Logged
MF Infertility
ICSI #1 - Apr '07 - BFN, 
ICSI #2 - Jul '07 - F/F, 
ICSI #3 - Jan '08 - BFP - DS born Sept. '08
ICSI #4 - Feb '10 - F/F,
ICSI #5 - Sept '10 - BFN
ICSI #6 - Apr '11 - BFN, 
ICSI #7 - Aug '11 - BFN
ICSI #8 - Feb '12 - OTD 09/03 - BFP!
tooley
Un-Ranked

Posts: 23
Bubbles 177
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #16 on: 13 January 2008, 18:48:32 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi there CJ hope you have had good news since the last post.Wishing you lots of luck,keep in touch.Tooley.X 
Report to moderator Logged
DJCJ
Sr. Member

Posts: 302
Bubbles 127
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #17 on: 16 January 2008, 00:39:59 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi Tooley
Its really nice to hear from you - how are you getting on?

Well, since we last chatted, I had EC on Sat and 9 eggs were collected however, only 4 were mature enough to be injected, but, we got 100% fertilization, which was fantastic and a very happy contrast to July. The last few days have been quite stressful, wondering what, if any would progress - very paranoid since the July debacle. The clinic rang this morning to advise us that all 4 had progressed with 3 at 8 cells and 1 at 5. I had ET this afternoon and 2 embryos are now on board.

Our fingers and toes remain crossed for a positive result on the 30th, and we'll continue with our positive thoughts as so far it seems to be working!!!

Report to moderator Logged
MF Infertility
ICSI #1 - Apr '07 - BFN, 
ICSI #2 - Jul '07 - F/F, 
ICSI #3 - Jan '08 - BFP - DS born Sept. '08
ICSI #4 - Feb '10 - F/F,
ICSI #5 - Sept '10 - BFN
ICSI #6 - Apr '11 - BFN, 
ICSI #7 - Aug '11 - BFN
ICSI #8 - Feb '12 - OTD 09/03 - BFP!
Fruitbat24
Jr. Member

Posts: 52
Bubbles 9
Click to Blow

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #18 on: 16 January 2008, 21:54:56 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi

I just read this post and am not sure if this is helpful info or not. I have had three cycles so far and with our first one we were told my husband had a high percentage of mutations in his sperm though otherwise it was ok and they recommended we tried ICSI. I wasn't too enamoured by the idea so they decided to go half and half (IVF and ICSI)

On the first we had 11 eggs - not sure about the grade but 4 out of 5 fertilised with ivf and 2 out of 6 fertilised with ICSI. We had a BFN with a FET with the two ICSI embryos.

The second cycle we decided that despite what they said a bout my DH sperm we would go ahead with IVf. We had 14 eggs and 12 out of those fertilised. We had a BFP with the blastocyst we had from the cycle but sadly we had a m/c too. All the other embryos perished as they couldnt live to day five.

I have just had our third cycle and only got 9 eggs and again we went for ivf alone and again amazingly seven fertilised. We are hoping to do a FET in Feb so I will keep you updated.

My Point is - it may be worth going half and half to see if the other techniques work better for you.

Good Luck with everything.
Report to moderator Logged
xx

Sabreena
Rebecca247
Full Member

Posts: 75
Bubbles 47
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #19 on: 05 February 2008, 00:35:15 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi Tooley,

Sorry to hear about your situation. My DH and I were in a similar situation a little less than a year ago with our first ICSI. They had frozen his sperm months prior to our egg retrieval and fertilization date because he had to have a biopsy to remove the sperm from his testicles and they didn't want us going through our txs at the same time. Well, because they were frozen, none of my eggs became fertilized. Freezing my DH's sperm totally killed the mobility. What's worse, we had no idea if it would work with fresh sperm or not until the next cycle. We were so worried it was just his sperm (and not because they had frozen it). With this cycle though, they performed his biospy at the same time as my egg retrieval and the mobility was fine. 7 out of the 11 eggs they retrieved were fertilized and 3 were grade 1. Some people can use frozen sperm, but for us, it was a mistake. Perhaps you're in the same situation so don't give up hope yet! Fresh is better!

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #20 on: 06 February 2008, 21:38:56 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi Rebecca thanks for your reply and i'm so pleased for your success.Unfortunatley we do not have the option of 'fresh' ,as due to 2 cycles of high dose chemo+stem cell transplants my dh is infertile and will stay that way unless a miracle occurs! Believe me there is nothing i want more and as positive as we are facts are facts.That's what makes all this buisiness so hard,no matter what you do in the end it's out of our hands.I wish you all the best for the future,take care of each other.Tooley.X
Report to moderator Logged
Bekie
Hoping for a 2008 miracle
Charter VIP

Posts: 3052
Bubbles 10577
Click to Blow
Gender: 
Izzy at 6 weeks

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #21 on: 07 February 2008, 09:44:09 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi Tooley,

I'm watching this thread with interest, as we are due our initial appointment soon and fully expect them to say that we need ICSI. My DH is also a cancer survivor and had sperm frozen 2 years ago before his treatment started... due to his cancer being testicular we were slightly at a disadvantage when it was frozen as he had just one testicle. I am worried about whether the fresh v frozen arguement will come up, and would be understandably heartbroken if we had 0 fertilisation. There is a small chance we might be able to get fresh sperm in the future but we've waited until DH was recovered before starting this as we didnt feel we could cope with tx on top of chemotherapy as it was so hard the first time around.
Report to moderator Logged
Me 25 Ex DH 31 
TTC 7 yrs
2005 - BFP Mm/c 8 Weeks 
Ex DH - Dx Cancer 06
Hycosy 06/08 All clear
Surprise BFP while waiting for IUI July 08 
Early scan showed one little heartbeat thumping away,
please snuggle in tight little one 
My dream has come true, My beautiful daughter arrived safe and sound 02/04/09 - 6lb 11oz
Now a single Mummy xxx
Fighting PND but determined to win

Wanna Be a VIP Like Me ?
CLICK HERE
LiziBee
Mummy to miracles!
Charter VIP

Posts: 5170
Bubbles 1919
Click to Blow
Gender: 
Leicester Royal Infirmary

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #22 on: 07 February 2008, 15:12:32 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hi Bekie!!
I can't remember when your DH made his 'contribution'. If it was before the chemo and your DH's sperm were fit and healthy at the time then being frozen shouldn't affect it. 
Hope that helps.
Love and hugs
Lizi.xxx
Report to moderator Logged
LiziBee - ttc 5yrs. Male factor (and squishy eggs). 1st ICSI abandoned, 2nd ICSI zero fertilization, 3rd go D-IVF BFP! So happy!!!
Rosa Grace born July'06 
1st DIUI Oct 07 - BFP! 
Mila Jane born Aug'08
This moment is a gift, that is why it is called the present.

siheilwli
Gold Member

Posts: 936
Bubbles 600
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #23 on: 07 April 2008, 20:05:41 »
QuoteSplit Topic
As someone who's had 0 fertilization twice - once with IVF and once with ICSI I just wanted to give you my twopenceworth! The embryologists told us that had they just gone on this result they would also be advising us about donor eggs. However, during our 1st IVF (6 months before this) we had 8 eggs, 6 fertilized - and a few good quality ones....

Cycles can obviously be soo different, I'm definite living proof, and if you have plenty of vials and really want to go with your own, then you should - but perhaps try a different protocol and with a more supportive clinic? The only variable for me was that I was on an antagonist protocol (no down regging) with different drugs - so perhaps a different approach might be beneficial. I just think if I have to do this again (obviously still hoping that our conversion to FET has worked) I would want the first lot of drugs and protocol, so that I try a different approach to the two 0 ferts.
Cx
Report to moderator Logged
Me 40, DH 42
TTC from Nov. 2004 
Approved for adoption Nov 2011
tooley
Un-Ranked

Posts: 23
Bubbles 177
Click to Blow
Gender:

Re: no fertilization with icsi
« Reply #24 on: 11 April 2008, 09:18:46 »
QuoteSplit Topic
Hello Siheilwli,thanks for replying and your thoughts on treatment.I'm really not sure as to what is best for us as we have had both long and short protocols and different drugs-is there anything else to try? our consultant at H.Smith seemed adamant that donor eggs was the only way forward even though they couldn't say for sure where the problem may be.I am now 40 and feel that it may already be too late as he said egg quality is likely to be poor.It's all such a nightmare that seems to have few solutions-do you know of clinics that specialise in older women? Good luck with your journey.Tooley.x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Have had a little look round for info on what happens next...I had EC on Monday which resulted in only 3 eggs being collected and phonecall the following morning to say unfortunately none had fertilized    


We are waiting for a phonecall from one of the consultants but just wondered in the meantime is there anything I shouldn't be doing ie swimming, baths etc and also when to expect my AF


Would be grateful if anyone else has been in this position can shed any light.
x


Report to moderator    Logged
Age 39 DH 40
Borderline PCOS
Clomid Jan - May 2010
1st IVF cycle starting with DR 31/10/11, (synarel) bloodtest 15/11/11 then stimming (menopur 150)  EC  28/11/11 7 eggs, 3 fertilised  ET 1/12/11 2 embies on board...please stay! BFN 15/12/11...gutted
2nd IVF cycle starting with DR 24/02/12, (synarel) DR scan 13/03/12 then stimming (menopur 187.5) EC 26/3/12 3 eggs, 2 fertilised abnormally, 1 didn't fertilise
  DJCJ
Sr. Member


Posts: 302
Bubbles 127
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: Failed cycle due to no fertilization
« Reply #1 on: 28 March 2012, 17:17:16 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
Hi Disco
So sorry to hear of your situation.  Having been there twice myself I know exactly how you are feeling - a bit like you've run full speed into a brick wall - its a horrible, shocking feeling that really leaves you trying to catch your breathe coz everything has come to such a sudden stop.  As regards the swimming question, i'm not too sure, but I know I was advised not to have a bath for at least 2 days after EC to reduce any chance of infection, so i'm not sure would swimming be the same timeframe or more.  I can't remember when AF arrived when we had F/F in 2007, I wasn't really recording things then, however in 2010 it came 10 days after EC. 
Hope this helps.  Take care hun and if you've any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask
DJ x



Report to moderator    Logged
MF Infertility
ICSI #1 - Apr '07 - BFN, 
ICSI #2 - Jul '07 - F/F, 
ICSI #3 - Jan '08 - BFP - DS born Sept. '08
ICSI #4 - Feb '10 - F/F,
ICSI #5 - Sept '10 - BFN
ICSI #6 - Apr '11 - BFN, 
ICSI #7 - Aug '11 - BFN
ICSI #8 - Feb '12 -  OTD 09/03 - BFP!
  disco
Full Member



Posts: 96
Bubbles 18
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: Failed cycle due to no fertilization
« Reply #2 on: 28 March 2012, 17:35:11 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
DJCJ - thanks for taking the time to reply. Am sorry you've been through it too, it's rotten isn't it? Especially as this was our 2nd round and although we had fertilization and two embryos transferred 1st time round, they upped my dose this time to get more eggs and I ended up with less than half! Confused, upset, angry...you name it.


I see from your signature you have had success - congrats  we're all such strong ladies to keep going  


Thanks again, hoping to get follow up appointment before too long to see what happens next. I'll stick with showers for a few days longer...in this lovely weather I don't mind!


All the best,
x


Report to moderator    Logged
Age 39 DH 40
Borderline PCOS
Clomid Jan - May 2010
1st IVF cycle starting with DR 31/10/11, (synarel) bloodtest 15/11/11 then stimming (menopur 150)  EC  28/11/11 7 eggs, 3 fertilised  ET 1/12/11 2 embies on board...please stay! BFN 15/12/11...gutted
2nd IVF cycle starting with DR 24/02/12, (synarel) DR scan 13/03/12 then stimming (menopur 187.5) EC 26/3/12 3 eggs, 2 fertilised abnormally, 1 didn't fertilise
  abey
Un-Ranked



Posts: 6
Bubbles 1
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: Failed cycle due to no fertilization
« Reply #3 on: 08 April 2012, 05:55:42 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
Hi Disco, 
I'm also have none fertilised this cycle and it was ICSI. I was told I should be having better fertilisation rate as I have zero fertilisation on my ivf cycle 3 years ago. Currently i'm in a numb state.  Did you asked the embryologist/dr why it happened? 


  To you and hope you will have better  outcome in the future


I saw your siggie you used menopur, it's a combination of fsh and lh. I read somewhere in the net it might not help ladies in pcos as it can increase your androgen hormone thus lowering your egg quality. Even the dose is not certain as it's derived from menopausal women compared to synthetic fsh. Seriously I'm not 100% sure, some people get better results. I've been using gonal f but have mixed results. Maybe not my luck.


Report to moderator    Logged
2012 Me 37 DH 38 Dx PCOS and MF
TTC since 99
Clomid + IUI (BFN)
1 ICSI 8/2001 (BFN)
IVF 3/04 ... BFP on 13/4/04. Due 21/12/2004.
DS Arif ~ Born 13/12/2004


IVF Mac 2007 - BFP EDD 21/12/2007
DD Yasmeen - Born 9/12/2007 


IVF November 2009 - ec 13 eggs, zero fertilization.


ICSI march 2012 - ec 5 eggs. 2 immature, 1 fertilised abnormally
  disco
Full Member



Posts: 96
Bubbles 18
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: Failed cycle due to no fertilization
« Reply #4 on: 08 April 2012, 21:59:29 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
Hi abey, 


Thanks for taking the  time to reply. I know what you mean about feeling numb, it's awful. We have no idea why we had no success this time, guess we will find out more when we go back to the clinic for follow up appointment in a few weeks. Have lots of questions to ask, we are so baffled as to how we managed to have fertilization 1st time with a lower stim dose. 


I have a friend who had gonal f - it's interesting you mentioned that - she has told me to ask about trying that too. Guess sometimes it is all down to luck, however hard we try and whatever vitamins we take!


  Wishing you all the very best for the future


Disco x


Report to moderator    Logged
Age 39 DH 40
Borderline PCOS
Clomid Jan - May 2010
1st IVF cycle starting with DR 31/10/11, (synarel) bloodtest 15/11/11 then stimming (menopur 150)  EC  28/11/11 7 eggs, 3 fertilised  ET 1/12/11 2 embies on board...please stay! BFN 15/12/11...gutted
2nd IVF cycle starting with DR 24/02/12, (synarel) DR scan 13/03/12 then stimming (menopur 187.5) EC 26/3/12 3 eggs, 2 fertilised abnormally, 1 didn't fertilise
  Pixie81
Un-Ranked


Posts: 5
Bubbles 2
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: Failed cycle due to no fertilization
« Reply #5 on: 10 April 2012, 19:07:17 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
Hello Disco,


I've had a very similar outcome to you just recently. About three weeks ago I had EC for the first time. 29 eggs were collected (20 of which were mature). All looked really good but then we got the call the next day to say none had fertilized. To say it knocked us for six would be an understatement. We were devastated and I've have felt a mixture of hopelessness and numbness on and off ever since. 


We were originally told that my eggs are just not compatible with my DH's sperm!!! Imagine how that made us feel. We were told that ICSI would most likely work for us but of course there are no guarantees. I wasn't satisfied and needed to understand it further so I contacted another fertility expert (luckily I work at a hospital) and she said mentioned to me that it's not that we aren't compatible but is likely to be down to a missing enzyme in the sperm. Apparently they can't see that it's missing when they look at the sperm. It could also be that the shell of the egg was too thick (although I was told the eggs were good quality, the fact that they got so many means they wouldn't have been great).


I'm not sure any of this really helps you but hopefully you get some comfort from the fact that you aren't alone. When we first found out it hadn't worked I was desperate to find anyone who had experienced the same thing.


I will be starting IVF again in six months time. 


Message me if you think I can help you in any way. xx 


p.s. I got my AF a week later than usual and it went on for just over a week.


Report to moderator    Logged
Age 30, DH 30
TTC 3 years
All investigations show no problems
March 2012 - 29 EC, 20 mature, all healthy, sperm healthy, no fertilization. Drs baffled.
ICSI in September 2012.
  disco
Full Member



Posts: 96
Bubbles 18
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: Failed cycle due to no fertilization
« Reply #6 on: 11 April 2012, 20:12:54 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
Hi Pixie81,


Thanks for reading and replying  


Gosh, you must have felt bloated with all those follies! And I can't begin to imagine what you must have gone through  what a rollercoaster of emotions.


I have read/heard the phrase about not being compatible - it really is a  rather cruel one and I don't know why they don't just say "unexplained" it would sound so much better. I wonder why they can't analyse to see what's missing in the sperm..with everything else they can do you'd think so! 


Have you had a follow up appointment to discuss if anything will be done differently re your protocol for next cycle? It's hard  trying to stay positive but sending you lots of    and  


We are ttc naturally for a couple of months before next (probably final) cycle June/July.


Love
disco x




Report to moderator    Logged
Age 39 DH 40
Borderline PCOS
Clomid Jan - May 2010
1st IVF cycle starting with DR 31/10/11, (synarel) bloodtest 15/11/11 then stimming (menopur 150)  EC  28/11/11 7 eggs, 3 fertilised  ET 1/12/11 2 embies on board...please stay! BFN 15/12/11...gutted
2nd IVF cycle starting with DR 24/02/12, (synarel) DR scan 13/03/12 then stimming (menopur 187.5) EC 26/3/12 3 eggs, 2 fertilised abnormally, 1 didn't fertilise
  Pixie81
Un-Ranked


Posts: 5
Bubbles 2
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: Failed cycle due to no fertilization
« Reply #7 on: 13 April 2012, 21:25:04 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
Hi Disco,


I felt pretty uncomfortable. I still don't know how they fitting inside me, I'm tiny!


We had our follow up and were told that IVF wouldn't work but they were hopeful that ICSI would. The specialist who I work with said that the enzyme in the sperm can't be seen so the sperm would look ok. The good news is that it's only purpose is to dissolve the shell of the egg so ICSI would fix that. I was concerned that if we aren't compatible we would be forcing something that doesn't want to happen but it seems as though we may just need a helping hand with the first stage. How come you don't get told all this at school? I used to be scared just to look at a boy for fear of falling pregnant!!! It's a wonder it ever happens to anyone!


Are you going to have ICSI next time? I'm going to cross my fingers for you that you wont even need to get to that stage again and it will all happen naturally for you in the next couple of months. xxx


Report to moderator    Logged
Age 30, DH 30
TTC 3 years
All investigations show no problems
March 2012 - 29 EC, 20 mature, all healthy, sperm healthy, no fertilization. Drs baffled.
ICSI in September 2012.
  disco
Full Member



Posts: 96
Bubbles 18
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: Failed cycle due to no fertilization
« Reply #8 on: 14 April 2012, 14:51:10 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
Hi Pixie81,


Know what you mean, the basics we were taught at school scared most of us into thinking any more than a kiss would mean pushing a pram round!
You seem to spend years trying not to get pregnant and then years trying to...it's as if your brain hasn't told your body what the agenda is!!


Sounds very promising for you,  you  might not need another round and things might happen naturally for you too. You hear so many stories where people get pregnant naturally after ivf, it's as if the hormones kick start something inside- would be so good if we added to those figures  


We will discuss icsi when we talk to the consultant in a couple of weeks. icsi was our back up for previous two cycles but first time they said sperm quality was good so assume they thought same this time. In the mean time I shall continue with my fertility friendly foods, vitamins etc and experiment with conceive plus fertility lubricant!! Sorry if tmi! 


Good luck,
disco x








Report to moderator    Logged
Age 39 DH 40
Borderline PCOS
Clomid Jan - May 2010
1st IVF cycle starting with DR 31/10/11, (synarel) bloodtest 15/11/11 then stimming (menopur 150)  EC  28/11/11 7 eggs, 3 fertilised  ET 1/12/11 2 embies on board...please stay! BFN 15/12/11...gutted
2nd IVF cycle starting with DR 24/02/12, (synarel) DR scan 13/03/12 then stimming (menopur 187.5) EC 26/3/12 3 eggs, 2 fertilised abnormally, 1 didn't fertilise
  mrscass
Full Member



Posts: 62
Bubbles 3
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: Failed cycle due to no fertilization
« Reply #9 on: 23 April 2012, 11:42:20 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
Just wanted to say hello... we have just had ICSI which resulted in Zero Fertilization    i have been looking around too and cant seem to find any information, this is the only post ive come across... im really sorry its happened to you as well! Its an awful feeling, especially when they told us that its maybe because our eggs and sperm arent compatible :-( that comment actually really upset me! 


DJCJ - could i ask if you did anything differently on the next cycle following your Zero Fertilization that resulted in your BFP?


Me and DH have discussed maybe having donor sperm as a back up, but we both desperatly want a child that is biologically both ours.


xxx


Report to moderator    Logged
me:22 DH:41
i have a gorgeous 6yr old son from a previous relationship and 2 step children 15 + 11
DH had a vasectomy during previous relationship
august 2010 - vasectomy reversal - not successful 
1st ICSI
2.03.12 - initial consultation @ LWC Darlington
24.03.12 D/R ( gonapeptyl) 
4.4.12 started stimms
19.4.12 - EC - 11 collected 7 mature
20.4.12 - Zero Fertilization - ABSOLUTELY DEVESTATED 
Hoping to try again in July praying it wont happen again!!!


DJCJ
Sr. Member


Posts: 302
Bubbles 127
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: Failed cycle due to no fertilization
« Reply #10 on: 24 April 2012, 19:23:55 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
Hi Mrs Cass
So sorry to hear of your zero fertilization...I still remember the feeling so well& its hideous  In terms of meds and monitoring, my next cycle was handled exactly the same way. They couldn't explain the zero fertilization - they suggested that it 'might' be an egg problem, that the zona looked a bit thick, but as ICSI takes care of that, they really were at a loss to explain it with any conviction. The only thing they did slightly differently next time was stimmed me for a day longer,so the bigger follicles were 20mm when I took the trigger shot.  We had assisted hatching at transfer stage, but obviously that didn't have any bearing on the fertilization rate however, we have always gone for assisted hatching since as we couldn't ignore that it might have been the reason we got our BFPs.



The only thing I would suggest at this stage is to give yourselves a bit of time to get over the shock, see what the consultant has to say at your follow up, but ask that the embryologist be present at the follow up too, as this is their particular area of expertise.  We had both present at our consult so when we finished the meeting, although we were really none the wiser, we felt confident in them and were happy to cycle with them again.  There was never any suggestion of donor egg/sperm at that stage or ever since.
If you've any other questions or just need to vent, please don't hesitate....
  DJ x


Report to moderator    Logged
MF Infertility
ICSI #1 - Apr '07 - BFN, 
ICSI #2 - Jul '07 - F/F, 
ICSI #3 - Jan '08 - BFP - DS born Sept. '08
ICSI #4 - Feb '10 - F/F,
ICSI #5 - Sept '10 - BFN
ICSI #6 - Apr '11 - BFN, 
ICSI #7 - Aug '11 - BFN
ICSI #8 - Feb '12 -  OTD 09/03 - BFP!
  lou3
Full Member



Posts: 113
Bubbles 7
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: Failed cycle due to no fertilization
« Reply #11 on: 24 April 2012, 19:30:39 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
This is really gutting - I remember that heart breaking phone call only two well - that happened to us cycle 2 -after zero response cycle 1 which was abandoned - we had ICSI for cycle 3 which resulted in 3 out 6 eggs fertilising (still BFN) then cycle 4 had no eggs.  However, despite all that I then managed to get pg naturally and DD is nearly 4 which given our history had to be pretty darn impossible!
Take time to get over this, regroup and try again!!!  I can't give you top tips as I tried EVERYTHING and what worked in the end was ditching everything and sinking gallons of wine!


Report to moderator    Logged
  disco
Full Member



Posts: 96
Bubbles 18
Click to Blow
Gender: 
  


Re: Failed cycle due to no fertilization
« Reply #12 on: 24 April 2012, 21:22:55 »
QuoteModifyRemoveSplit Topic
Hi there,


So sorry to hear of those who have also been through this traumatic experience  


I haven't really got over it...finding it very difficult to stay positive and hoping we will feel better when we've seen the consultant for our follow up appointment next Monday. 


I feel really lethargic and have developed a terrible habit of comfort eating when I know I should be eating healthily etc.... although lou3 - you did make me smile when you said about ditching everything and knocking back the wine!!  I have had a few drinkies and shall continue to do so now I've heard your lovely success story!!


Big hugs to all,
disco x


Report to moderator    Logged
Age 39 DH 40
Borderline PCOS
Clomid Jan - May 2010
1st IVF cycle starting with DR 31/10/11, (synarel) bloodtest 15/11/11 then stimming (menopur 150)  EC  28/11/11 7 eggs, 3 fertilised  ET 1/12/11 2 embies on board...please stay! BFN 15/12/11...gutted
2nd IVF cycle starting with DR 24/02/12, (synarel) DR scan 13/03/12 then stimming (menopur 187.5) EC 26/3/12 3 eggs, 2 fertilised abnormally, 1 didn't fertilise


----------

